# What if the Fellowship went to College?



## Elbereth (Jan 22, 2004)

I'll make this simple: 

If the members of the fellowship (or any other Tolkien character) went to a modern day college, what do you think he/she would study?

Here are some of my thoughts:

*Frodo*: Definately a English Literature major - look at all the book he read
*Gandalf:* History major
*Sam:* Horticultural Design
*Aragorn*: International Relations Major w/a minor in Linguistical studies
*Pippen: * Theater (he seems to always want to be the center of attention)
*Merry:* Sales/Marketing/Advertising major: Naturally charasmatic, Merry would make an ideal sales person. He knows alot about the things he loves (pipeweed, ale, and food)...and he could sell it to Kings, Queen, Maidens, and Warriors alike. 
*Sauruman:* Polital Science Major

That's a few examples...what do you think?


----------



## Niniel (Jan 23, 2004)

Boromir should go to the military academy I suppose


----------



## Legolam (Jan 23, 2004)

Elrond - Medicine
Gollum - I don't think you can major in "sneaking", so maybe Law, as he's always scheming and plotting behind your back!


----------



## celebdraug (Jan 23, 2004)

Arewen= Beauty or hairdressing


----------



## Aulë (Feb 9, 2004)

Elbereth said:


> Pippen


Grrr...  


Gimli - Metallurgy
Legolas - Art


----------



## Turin (Feb 9, 2004)

Aragorn-Martial arts instructor .
Legolas-FBI(Female Body Inspection) , or an actor going by the name of Orlando Bloom .

Can't think of anything else at the moment.


----------



## Deleted member 3778 (Feb 9, 2004)

(I have no idea what the classes are actually called, but..)

Galadriel - chemistry

Eowyn - feminism (or something, they have that in some colleges I think...)

Smaug - accounting


----------



## Diabless (Feb 11, 2004)

*colleges they could attend*

US schools (they could have gone here in their youth, before the War of the Ring)
Frodo- Wesleyan- Enlish major
Sam- University of Vermont- agricultural major- minor in poetry
Pippin- Datmouth- clowning major, music major
Merry- Wesleyan- history major
Aragorn- drops out of Harvard to become a ranger
Faramir- Yale- foreign affairs
Eowyn- Yale- women's issues (what ithiln said)


----------



## Darkknight (Apr 21, 2004)

Bilbo--Culinary Arts (This should be obvious.)
Treebeard--World History
Thorin--Cultural Studies
Eowyn--Sociology
Arwen--Fashion Design
Frodo--Music Theory
Boromir--Political Science
Galadriel--Chemistry, Astronomy
Legolas--Environmental Science


----------



## Elbereth (May 12, 2004)

Here are some additions:

Tom Bombadil: Conservationalist studies
Wormtongue: Administrative Business (he seems to be a "yes" man type don't you think)
Elrond: Education (he is very good at explaining things )...either that or a history major...as he seems to have the knack to make a story come to life!


----------



## Firawyn (May 30, 2004)

Okay, I have no idea what they would study t do these things, but this what I think they would end up with as cereers.

Elrond: Lawyer

Frodo: English Professer

Sam: Archaeologist

Gollum: Trail-blazer

Eowen: FBI (as in Federal Beru of Investgation, not what Turin said  )

Legolas: Pro-skateboard

Gimli: Uh...wrestler?

Merry and Pip: Circus preformers!!

Aragorn: I don't know if it has an actual name, but one of those dudes who dress up as knights and preform at Medival Fairs


I'll post the rest later...


----------

